

Ask HN: Analyze Trends in your data - dannyr

I want to analyze the most frequently-used words in a forum. This is similar to the Trends on Twitter.<p>Can any of you guys point me to resources on how to do this?
======
ScottWhigham
Learn sql

------
nreece
Wordle - <http://wordle.net>

